# Getting temperature of old sempron CPU



## Seeker (Aug 31, 2012)

This is CPU

```
CPU: AMD Sempron(tm) 2600+ (1833.17-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x681  Family = 6  Model = 8  Stepping = 1
  Features=0x383fbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,MMX,FXSR,SSE>
  AMD Features=0xc0480800<SYSCALL,MP,MMX+,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
```
I've tried with *amdtemp* and *coretemp*, but none gave required sysctl variable(s):
*dev.cpu.0.temperature* or *hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature* or *dev.amdtemp.%d.sensor{0,1}.core{0,1}*

Additionally, port misc/cpuid states:

```
...
Advanced Power Management Feature Flags
Has temperature sensing diode
...
```

How do I get use of it?


----------



## Uniballer (Aug 31, 2012)

I would guess that the sysutils/k8temp port will probably work.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks, but is doesn't seem to work.
I've tried this CMDs:

```
# k8temp
# k8temp -n
# k8temp -d
CPUID: Vendor: AuthenticAMD, 0x681: Model=08 Family=6+0 Stepping=1
Advanced Power Management=0x1
   [B]Temperature sensor: Yes[/B]
 Frequency ID control: No
   Voltage ID control: No
    THERMTRIP support: No
   HW Thermal control: No
   SW Thermal control: No
   100MHz multipliers: No
   HW P-State control: No
        TSC Invariant: No
```


----------



## Seeker (Aug 31, 2012)

BIOS displays CPU temp.
This is not K8 AMD, but older one.


----------

